# how to fix a peep sight from twisting



## quackkills13

how do you keep the peep sight from turning everytime i shoot i have to turn it bac around a lil or if i dnt you want be able to see through it?
any way to fix that?

thanks Trey.


----------



## fletched

quackkills13 said:


> how do you keep the peep sight from turning everytime i shoot i have to turn it bac around a lil or if i dnt you want be able to see through it?
> any way to fix that?
> 
> thanks Trey.


A good quality string won't have any peep rotation. But if the string you have on your bow want to rotate, you can usually get it to stop. If you have a press or go to the shop, have them put a couple of twist in the string. Shoot it a few times and if it still rotates, repeat the procedure if it still rotates. Usually it will stop rotating or nearly stop when you get the right amount of twists in the string. If you have to add quite a few twist to get it to stop rotating, you will have to readjust the draw length with the module or cable/s. You may need to recheck the poundage as well. Before you start, measure the draw length and poundage so you know where you need to be when you get the rotation to stop.

Getting the right amount of twists in a string is the key to stop rotation. The right amount of twists will stabilize most strings. Usually 1 twist every 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" is a good place to be.


----------



## bowhunterprime

fletched said:


> A good quality string won't have any peep rotation. But if the string you have on your bow want to rotate, you can usually get it to stop. If you have a press or go to the shop, have them put a couple of twist in the string. Shoot it a few times and if it still rotates, repeat the procedure if it still rotates. Usually it will stop rotating or nearly stop when you get the right amount of twists in the string. If you have to add quite a few twist to get it to stop rotating, you will have to readjust the draw length with the module or cable/s. You may need to recheck the poundage as well. Before you start, measure the draw length and poundage so you know where you need to be when you get the rotation to stop.
> 
> Getting the right amount of twists in a string is the key to stop rotation. The right amount of twists will stabilize most strings. Usually 1 twist every 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" is a good place to be.


This will work, but I don't like using this method because by the time you're done twisting up your string (and untwisting your cables to get the draw weight right) your cam will not be timed and your axel-to-axel length will be a little different. Instead, I usually move a strand from one side the peep to the other, in the direction the peep needs to go to open properly. And if it's off just a little, you can usually slide the peep up or down to get it right without affecting anchor point too much. Just my .02!! -Chris


----------



## bfoot

You can "train" a peep not to rotate if it is just a little off. Twist the peep more than needed for a few times. Even turning it a complete turn or more. This often will fix the problem after doing this for a while. You can also rotate your loop on the string in the opposite direction of the peep so that when you nock an arrow it straightens the peep.

Bob


----------



## Rootbeer LX

If you have your peep tied in with a knot above and below,I have found if you adjust the knots by sliding them either up or down you can keep your peep true. Example: I am left handed and if my peep rotates to the left I either slide the top knot down or the bottom one down. If the peep rotates to the right,I slide the top knot up or the bottom one up. After experimenting with the knots to get the peep where I want it,I then tie 2 firmer knots and Volla!!..try it for your self.:wav:


----------



## aussiejas

i had the same problem and just changed to a self alligning peep ,then no probs ,,jas


----------



## neo71665

aussiejas said:


> i had the same problem and just changed to a self alligning peep ,then no probs ,,jas



till you get popped in the face by a rubber tube


----------



## Roskoes

Bucknasty strings and cables.


----------



## aussiejas

neo71665 said:


> till you get popped in the face by a rubber tube


yeah the thought has crossed my mind ,,lol,,jas


----------



## cleggy

The string studs made by G5 are the ticket. Serve them into your string an inch from the top serving and slide them up or down to adjust your peep. Works like a charm.


----------



## pman

*peep rotation*



bowhunterprime said:


> This will work, but I don't like using this method because by the time you're done twisting up your string (and untwisting your cables to get the draw weight right) your cam will not be timed and your axel-to-axel length will be a little different. Instead, I usually move a strand from one side the peep to the other, in the direction the peep needs to go to open properly. And if it's off just a little, you can usually slide the peep up or down to get it right without affecting anchor point too much. Just my .02!! -Chris


x2,IMO


----------

